# Ammo NYC?



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a quick question, has any one ever heard of ammo NYC? I found him the youtube channel drive where he done drive clean. I have been subscribed to him on youtube for a while and he just sent me out some stickers! Just wondering if hes known by anyone on here?

Heres his youtube - Here!

Heres what he sent me!










P.s im not trying to promote ammo etc.!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Have watched all his vids on youtube. The Products looks really good and professional.
But i haven´t heard about some product tests yet, waiting for them...
Hope that somebody have tested it


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Deacon Hays said:


> Have watched all his vids on youtube. The Products looks really good and professional.
> But i haven´t heard about some product tests yet, waiting for them...
> Hope that somebody have tested it


I really hope somewhere in the UK starts stocking his products! They look like there good!


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah, I've been watching his vids for some time and like it alot.

probably in Portugal we won't be able to buy his products... anyway still think that look very professional.

cheers


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

larry's cool :thumb:


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Hey Jordy 

His a good chap very friendly and helpful. His got some great videos on his "drive" channel on youtube as well. Thou I think most will know him for his videos rather than his products just yet.

I was planning on stocking them as I had a great business proposition but sadly with the massive competitors out there and the big current "retailers" I sadly dont stand a chance as im just a one man band. Which is a shame for someone that has a great idea and marketing strategy and cant do anything with it.


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Deacon Hays said:


> Have watched all his vids on youtube. The Products looks really good and professional.
> But i haven´t heard about some product tests yet, waiting for them...
> Hope that somebody have tested it


As for testing the products I had a friend over in the States recently and he got me the Basic Regimen kit. As I didnt really want to pay the $30 shipping charge to the UK for something that has not been tested yet.

I hope to try more of his products as when my mate was over there most of the stuff was in out of stock and only had 5 items for sale. But I think his range is slowly increasing.

My view on the products tested so far:

Emergency spit and shine - Worked alright but in reality its just another quick detailer. Like Megs last touch.

Foam cleanser - I didnt get along with this product to well and it didnt seem to want to foam much considering the amount I used in my snow foam gun thou I have a Gilmour Foamaster 2 on order as he uses per video and going to give that a try when it arrives.

Hydrate Paint Moisturizer - I have not used much as it seems like another quick detailer. It mainly used to protect the surface and rebuild layers of protection with skin defence coat.

Defence Coat - Is very similar to body wrap or hard body. Thou I think it uses a different bonding technique. Cant really comment much on its durability as the car it was used on does not come out in the winter. Thou she did go out today and got rained on and it was beading as it should and the water was just running off like glass. 

But in terms of applying the product it seemed alot easier than HB and body wrap and seemed to work well even with a non machined surface. Btw this isnt a go at Wolf Chemicals products personally love HB and body wrap


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Bringing up an old thread but did anyone over here manage to start stocking any of his products? I really want to try them but the $39 shipping is quite steep for just trying something out. Cheers!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The rumour is he's in talks, but that's been going on for a while.

All cracking products and if you buy a few then the shipping is not that bad for what you get and the size of the box.


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. How did you get those stickers, I'd love some for my car. I don't want to pay £££s for shipping though


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I did approach Larry about a year ago about distributing his products on this side of the pond, but _"At this time, I do not have distributors, but I will let you know if we decide to distribute our products"_


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with whats been said, his videos are way cool and I would love to try his products, it's a shame no retailer can stock them over here.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Got the original paint protection a while ago: sealant, wax and qd. Really nice package...really should dig it out and do a review really. Paid all that money to get it here


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers crossed he gets back to you eventually! I'll probably have to wait until after christmas to get some stuff from him, unless I ask Santa nicely...


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I liked their tire products :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331831&highlight=Ammo

Still haven't taken the paint plunge yet though......
Been thinking about Skin, or maybe the Leveling fluid


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Skin is great, 

I believe the level fluid has been pulled for now as he was working on a new one.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hopefully Larry will be doing a DW interview


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Hopefully Larry will be doing a DW interview


He is not a member on here is he? If not then it's a shame.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

He had been on before as I got an email thanking me for a review I did, wether it was as a guest or member though I'm not sure.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Hydrate and Skin are the two products I'd really like to try, has anyone ever proposed a group buy to save on shipping charges?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The issue with the group buy is that in addition to the shipping (which would be high due to the amount ordered) there is also the import tax of circa 20% of the order value. However that price is not known at the time of ordering, but rather when it's stuck in customs for a week. Add to that there is then the cost of shipping to each person which again would be high and an unknown quantity.

I'm not saying it's a no goer but leave it with me.


----------



## ryanclubb (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd be interested if you do go ahead with the group buy!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

ryanclubb said:


> I'd be interested if you do go ahead with the group buy!


Currently investigating the group buy, if it's a goes ahead I'll post it in the group buy section.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just seen this 

Larrys a great guy. I have a fair few conversations with him over emails and I do pay the money for the shipping on his products and love them! I'm happy everytime. I think it's about 26£ the postage. Not bad when you think your paying for a flight from America for some car care products!

Be sure to check out my videos on his products here:

Www.youTube.com/user/fourwheelperfection

Joe


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Group buy up in said section


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They look like fine products, but with all the sad s%%t going on in the world these days, I'm not sure I'd want a big sticker baring the legend '' AMMO. '' P.C nonsense gone mad I know, just saying. Not a knock at Larry or his marketing team.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

You don't get stickers unless you order them.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> You don't get stickers unless you order them.


Are the bottles plain then?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Are the bottles plain then?


No, the bottles say Ammo, however the actual post was in reference to a sticker. The bottles etc you can put away if you prefer to do that.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

I think writing off a product because of unfortunate events that have happened in the world and have nothing to do with car detailing is a bit odd imho. The only way they can act as ammunition is in your own car cleaning arsenal.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Certainly not writing the product off my friend, just wouldn't fancy the stickers. My mind is as open as anyone's, it's the narrowness of other's that concerns me. Passions and pastimes can be too esoteric for some.


----------

